

Changes in Brain Size during the Menstrual Cycle - kgarten
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0014655

======
Terretta
If this is true, I wonder if the Feminism 101 manifesto will get revised.

EDIT: Feminism 101 asserts "that time of the month" has no alterations in
behavior or thought other than threshold of feedback. That patience is
lessened, so a woman doesn't think differently, she is more likely to speak
her actual mind on something she would have otherwise just put up with.

Citation:
[http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2010/01/feminism-101....](http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2010/01/feminism-101.html)

